# Best portable dry herb vaporizer



## Frances9696 (Aug 16, 2018)

Several months ago my doctor recommended me using medical marijuana as I have some problems with health. The best way of using for me is a dry herb vaporizer. Now I want to find the most compact and convenient for me. I found some articles on the internet ( on VapingDaily there are a lot of useful facts ). But I want to know the mind or experience of users. If you have what to say, I wait for your advice.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a V-2 pro series 7.  It's small, about 4 inches in length and 1 inch around.  I like it pretty well.  It's the only one I've everr had so I have no comparison.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 16, 2018)

I own 40 or 50 vaporizers and there are several different classifications. And, they all serve somewhat different needs.

Overall, for portability, price, performance and great customer service I would recommend the Fury2 by HealthyRips.com.

If you wanted something a little bigger, the Fierce by the same company will be out later this month.

If you can afford it, the Mighty and the Crafty by Storz and Bikel are very nice.

Dry herb vapes have come a long way. I would stay away from old technology and off-brands.

If you are in the US, check out puffitup.com. They have a decent selection. You can review prices and features. And, if you decide to buy one, PUFFEDUP is good for 15% off many brands (but not all).

I have become very familiar with vaping in the past year and have purchased about a grand worth of vapes to find the right ones.

For super-portablilty, butane vapes like the VapCap and the Vaponic arepretty neat. Totally different game than battery powered vapes.

Dosing capsules, WPA (bong adapters) long stems, short stems, etc. Lots of options. Please feel free to ask questions. I'm no expert but I have a lot of recent experience.

I have cut my consumption just about in half since I have started vaping. I still smoke some but I'm about 50/50 now.

Welcome to the world of non-combustion


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 16, 2018)

I found that I don't have to vape as much as when I smoked, I wasn't sure If I was the only one or not.  It sure saves on the pocket book.  I'm gonna have to look into some of those, thanks H....


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 17, 2018)

When you light a joint or a bowl you burn off some THC that is not inhaled.  
A Doctor told me years ago that vaping is a more efficient way to consume my medicine (THC) than smoking it.
In theory you should use less cannabis for the same high because of this.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2018)

I have tried a few.. my favorite for ease of cleaning and use is the Firefly 2. Has an app that goes with it.. once you learn the technique of how it works it gives nice hits. Good little unit. Although a little pricey.. ( any good one is) ..you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dan420 (Oct 31, 2018)

My personal favourites are The Mighty by Storz & Bickel, expensive and a little big but very reliable, produces good vapor and closest portable I have had to hitting a joint. Also my Grasshopper is a mainstay. Great for quick rips, so flavoursome, connects to a waterpipe and very discreet!


----------



## Supernuggs (Nov 25, 2018)

I just recently purchased the Zeus Arc GT. It's a new model that's out and so far so good I think it performs well.


----------



## towelie510 (Nov 25, 2018)

Dan420 said:


> My personal favourites are The Mighty by Storz & Bickel, expensive and a little big but very reliable, produces good vapor and closest portable I have had to hitting a joint. Also my Grasshopper is a mainstay. Great for quick rips, so flavoursome, connects to a waterpipe and very discreet!


I second Storz and Bickel, They are the best hands down!


----------



## Aksarben (Feb 26, 2019)

My local vape shop talked highly about  PAX 3 model, and I looked up how it works on youtube.  It is a bit pricy, but I was certainly impressed with the looks of the features.   Check out the short video here:  
And you can get an attachment for a water pipe for it as well.


----------



## vtweed (Feb 27, 2019)

Over many years I have had several vaporizers, Pax, AirVape, Firefly, to name a few. My go to vape in the house is an Arizer Solo II. I gives a rich flavor, the charge lasts over two hours, and can be used when plugged in.
  The  Out and about the Arizer Argo the best I have found.  Small and stealth It uses a 18650 battery which is easily changed when it runs down. Both vaporizers use  glass tubes a with builtin screen, which can be pre loaded.  The taste is as good or better then the Firefly. Cleaning is simple and easy just soak the tubes in alcohol. The only downside is the glass tubes which are fragile but they are easily replaced at a reasonable price.  I have extras and preload them with different strains. Pre loading is wonderful when out in the weather just exchange tubes.
  The Arizer site often has the best prices.


----------



## Oscarzuma (Mar 23, 2019)

vtweed said:


> Over many years I have had several vaporizers, Pax, AirVape, Firefly, to name a few. My go to vape in the house is an Arizer Solo II. I gives a rich flavor, the charge lasts over two hours, and can be used when plugged in.
> The  Out and about the Arizer Argo the best I have found.  Small and stealth It uses a 18650 battery which is easily changed when it runs down. Both vaporizers use  glass tubes a with builtin screen, which can be pre loaded.  The taste is as good or better then the Firefly. Cleaning is simple and easy just soak the tubes in alcohol. The only downside is the glass tubes which are fragile but they are easily replaced at a reasonable price.  I have extras and preload them with different strains. Pre loading is wonderful when out in the weather just exchange tubes.
> The Arizer site often has the best prices.



I'll second the Arizer solo II as a great dry herb vape for around the house. Big enough to share with friends, good taste, easy to keep clean. Changing over from joints largely because the vapes are more efficient and less obnoxious.


----------



## George228 (Feb 13, 2020)

I also have similar problems. The doctor recommended that I use medical marijuana. For a very long time, I smoked marijuana in different ways and it was ineffective. Six months ago, I switched to smoking marijuana through vape and the result became noticeable. In a short time, I felt the result and I felt much better.


----------



## George228 (Feb 13, 2020)

nice looking


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 21, 2020)

Have used the Solo for 6 years. Loved it, but bought the Solo 2 as I liked the improvements. After using the Solo 2 for over a year, I love it even more. Also have several other vapes. The Solo 2 is the best one out there, IMHO.


----------



## Liberated Grower (Mar 27, 2020)

Liquidat1on said:


> What is the principle of smoking cannabis through vape?



There are different methods of vaping, one is similar to vaping nicotine, where you have basically a cannabis infused oil that is put into a cart, (cartridge), and vaporized that way, (by introducing heat, obviously). Then there are vapes that will work with extracts/rosin, then there are those that use dry herb, (my favorite). Some can vape dry herb and/or extracts/rosin. In a vape that uses dry herb the product is being heated and the resin glands, (trichomes), are turned into a vapor when hot enough and that's what is being inhaled. For sure the cleanest way to "smoke".

I used some Arizer products when I first started trying to vape and I was real happy with them for a long time but, after I tried using the Mighty by Storz & Bickel I realized there is a night and day difference. When I tried going back to bags with my Arizer desktop unit what I had thought tasted so good tasted awful to me now.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 3, 2020)

The Arizer product that I be referring to does not use a bag, only a glass mouthpiece. Never did understand how smoke or vapor could retain good flavor from beginning to end. I use the Arizer Solo II.


----------



## zem (Apr 4, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> The Arizer product that I be referring to does not use a bag, only a glass mouthpiece. Never did understand how smoke or vapor could retain good flavor from beginning to end. I use the Arizer Solo II.


how is solo 2 better than solo 1?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 4, 2020)

The main difference I find is in the control buttons. The Solo II's are much more resistant to being accidently pushed, changing the settings. It is slightly smaller also.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 8, 2020)

Another thing that makes the Solo II better is that the glass mouthpiece does not fall out.


----------



## kushgroove (Apr 14, 2020)

dude thats a shit ton of vapes you own



Hackerman said:


> I own 40 or 50 vaporizers and there are several different classifications. And, they all serve somewhat different needs.
> 
> Overall, for portability, price, performance and great customer service I would recommend the Fury2 by HealthyRips.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## darrell1NP (Apr 21, 2020)

I would try something like Arizer Solo


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

darrell1NP said:


> I would try something like Arizer Solo



If you are going to buy one, get the Solo II. The improvements are worth the difference in price.


----------



## Aksarben (May 4, 2020)

Read some very nice things about the Crafty+ by Storz & Bickel.  Uses a hybrid of convection and conduction heating and supposed to be a better "draw" than one might find on the PAX 3, or others like it.   Has anyone had a chance to try this one, or know of someone using it?
link to Leafly article:  https://www.leafly.com/news/strains...ail_news&utm_campaign=Newsletter_05022020_Sat


----------



## AladinSane (May 4, 2020)

Aksarben said:


> Read some very nice things about the Crafty+ by Storz & Bickel.  Uses a hybrid of convection and conduction heating and supposed to be a better "draw" than one might find on the PA 3, or others like it.   Has anyone had a chance to try this one, or know of someone using it?
> link to Leafly article:  https://www.leafly.com/news/strains...ail_news&utm_campaign=Newsletter_05022020_Sat



By PA 3, are you referring to the PAX 3 ? If so, I bought one after using a friends. Ended up not liking it as well as my Solo II, gave it to my son.


----------



## Aksarben (May 4, 2020)

Yes, that would be the PAX 3.  Typo.  I get along withe the PAX 3 ok, but really don't like the light draws one takes from it.  I was wondering if the drawing of "smoke" aka vapor would be a bit easier and more normal with the Crafty+.


----------



## AladinSane (May 5, 2020)

Do not know anything about the "Crafty" or have any friends using one. I have 4 Arizer models and all work real good. Have watched videos comparing the PAX 3 and the SOLO II and they liked the PAX 3 better. After using both my vote goes to the SOLO II. For what it's worth, that's my opinion.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

Storz and Bickel "Mighty" is my fav.....My Arizer Solo 2 is close,   it vaporizes the herb slowly and preserves all the tasty terpenes.

I have 2 others I'd not recommend, they are average at best.   (Boundless TERA V3, screwy digital interface but it is convection heat at least, not conductive)/
The XXMAXX  "Starry" was my first vaporizer, not enough of a draw with this.  Similar to PAX 2 and PAX3, not a fan of barely getting a hit.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Buzzy, nice collection, bro.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks.......The Solo 2 and "Mighty" vapes are as good as a doob.  Hit great and the weed combusts a lot more slowly.  The Solo 2 has the best taste due to its all glass stem,      pure terp heaven with that one.  The BOWL is inside the stem!

NEVER buy a Pax vaporizer.....overpriced garbage,   doesn't hit well and clogs up, also it is conductive heat and NOT convection.  Pure conductive vaporizers burn the weed continously as you hold in ur hit.  The CONVECTION heated vaporizers won't!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Love my Solo II and my Solo before that. Agree about the Pax line.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 19, 2020)

Aksarben said:


> Read some very nice things about the Crafty+ by Storz & Bickel.  Uses a hybrid of convection and conduction heating and supposed to be a better "draw" than one might find on the PAX 3, or others like it.   Has anyone had a chance to try this one, or know of someone using it?
> link to Leafly article:  Volcano creator Storz and Bickel celebrates success with the Crafty+ | Leafly


 My brother has the "Crafty".....it doesn't hit as well as "The Mighty" by Storz and Bickel but its lighter and smaller.  It's well made.  Hits MUCH better then a Pax 2 or Pax 3 though.

I recommend the Arizer Solo 2 or Storz and Bickel "Mighty".    Both hit well,  good battery life and they do not destroy terpenes like a  Pax can.  All the flavor flav is yours.


----------



## canbislwer (Jul 3, 2020)

I suggest you use CBD oil, it is not too difficult to use, I am currently using the brand called ALD


----------



## xwl (Jul 18, 2020)

ALD's AMAZE W0W V2 is a popular dry herb vaporizer, it is compact and portable, and features ceramic convection heating technology, temperature adjustment and vibration reminder function. If you look for a more affordable product, Hugo Vapor's Pathfinder V2 dry herb vaporizer is also very good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

I dont know why but i just never cared for Vaporizers. Ive smoked from several kind.
Like my glass pipe and flowers.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Jul 27, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> When you light a joint or a bowl you burn off some THC that is not inhaled.
> A Doctor told me years ago that vaping is a more efficient way to consume my medicine (THC) than smoking it.
> In theory you should use less cannabis for the same high because of this.


I keep reading about the advantages of vaping, but don't seem to appreciate them in real life. I've been vaping for about 3-4 years. Occasionally, I'll smoke from a joint or a bubbler. Here's what I've found:

The cannabinoid hit from smoking is a "blamo". I get all of the compounds boiling away all at once. Yeah, it's easy to get wrecked and difficult to get off the recliner. But I really don't taste the bud and it doesn't have a good aroma, and I don't appreciate the immobility that comes with smoking slam-dunk pot.

So I can now set the vape at 360 degrees and get mostly the THC that will come with a nice terpine whiff. The lower temperature assures that I will NOT get overwhelmed with "crash disease", and can remain fairly active.

I keep reading that vaping is more efficient so that less pot is used. I have NOT found this to be the case. Vaping narrows the intake of cannabinoids, depending on the temperature limit. The higher the temp, the more the various cannabinoids are boiled and released. So I consume perhaps just as much pot as I would were I smoking, and maybe more. But since I grow my own pot (under the legal limit) and the potency is fairly high, using more isn't an issue. AND I always have so much surplus that I have to give lots of it away. That makes everyone happy. 

BTW, I live in a legal recreational state, and down at the corner pot store, ounces sell for $65. And the stuff is potent. So I wouldn't be hurting if I stopped growing. It's always there.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been using a good vape for 7 or 8 years now and really like it. IMO I use about 1/3 less flower verses my small water pipe or a joint.


----------



## Micheal Sandford (Aug 7, 2020)

Medical Marijuana and Vaping are separate platforms, I Think vaping help in people to quit smoking, But marijuana Helps people in many medical ways.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

I use an Arizer Extreme Q at home to vape my flowers and my lungs thank me everyday. And I agree you use one h#ll of a lot less flower to vape...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> I use an Arizer Extreme Q at home to vape my flowers and my lungs that me everyday. And I agree you use one h#ll of a lot less flower to vape...


I have a Q also but I have a solo too, mini Q travel pocket version
I Love it at night, I load about 5 pipelets up before turning in and go.
I vaped one tube approx every 2 hrs through the night (helps with pain and sleep)
The Solo is awesome once you dial in the temps you like. I like 345-385 F for nice mellow ride.
Oh yes it does seem like I now have a never ending supply of weed since I stopped rolling jays and began using my Vape.


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 9, 2020)

I've had my Volcano since 2006. I really don't use it all that much. I notice that it has a much more active buzz than burning a joint. I also noticed that it seems to cause me issues with my asthma. I don't know if anyone else has noticed this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

I use to have the Extreme. I personal never cared for vapping. But its cool.


----------



## electricPuha (Jan 17, 2021)

Dynavap M 2020 with a 3 burner lighter


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Love my Solo II. Will vape hash real good, but you have to turn it up to 400 degrees.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Love my Solo II. Will vape hash real good, but you have to turn it up to 400 degrees.


I have a solo 2  never tried hash does it do solid pieces or just the keefed hash bits


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 31, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have a solo 2  never tried hash does it do solid pieces or just the keefed hash bits


The Solo II vapes solid pieces of hash just fine. It will set you on your behind.


----------



## BigJer (Feb 27, 2021)

I got one to but I don't know enough delinquents like me to show me what to expect. I get a better high from it but very little smoke and I guess when the pot looks like tobacco leaf it's done? Don't care for the taste however.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Feb 28, 2021)

Vapir NO2 and a Pax 2. Vapir gave up the battery but works well as a plugin desk top


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2021)

The Arizer Solo II is the best vape out there, IMHO. Do not waste your money on anything else.


----------



## vostok (Apr 23, 2021)

Old school DaVinci don't leave home without it

good:
1: many non tokers think it a radio

2: all old tokers think its a radio

3: used daily for 5? years

4: Bought because you can toke on charge

5: much secret shit thats not in the manual

6: including stash cub board

7: My buddy has gone thru 4 different vapes claiming each is the best...lol jerk!


Bad:

1: heavy and dark means it gets lost easy

2: Now old I'm worried about getting parts

3: Ve. why are you sucking your antenne

4: It can get very hot

Getting Very Rare could be a serious collectable later?

DaVinci (Classic) Vaporizer


----------



## Nicolas (May 17, 2021)

powerplanter said:


> I have a V-2 pro series 7.  It's small, about 4 inches in length and 1 inch around.  I like it pretty well.  It's the only one I've everr had so I have no comparison.


Hi , I have the same problem, I hear it takes some getting used to using a vaporizer..any advise?


----------



## yooper420 (May 18, 2021)

Arizer stands behind their products. My Solo II quit working after a couple years. Sent it back to be repaired and they sent me a brand new one. My original Solo still works at 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Arizer stands behind their products. My Solo II quit working after a couple years. Sent it back to be repaired and they sent me a brand new one. My original Solo still works at 8 or 9 years old.


I wonder if they would repair mine for free the bottom feel out and the screws are broken off
Almost a design flaw , I never dropped it.
Who do I contact? Thanks Yooper

I also want to make a suggestion to them about how easily the dam thing falls over on a table top or surface where you place it down. Like a wibble-wobble  that wont stand up. LOL


----------



## yooper420 (May 18, 2021)

Arizer customer service. Did mine on the computer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Arizer customer service. Did mine on the computer.


OK cool Thks much, did they make you send old one in for repairs and then say give the man a new one ?


----------



## yooper420 (May 18, 2021)

Yes, I sent the old one in.


----------



## sireprinting (Jun 24, 2021)

Frances9696 said:


> Several months ago my doctor recommended me using medical marijuana as I have some problems with health. The best way of using for me is a dry herb vaporizer. Now I want to find the most compact and convenient for me. I found some articles on the internet ( on Vaping Daily there are a lot of useful facts ). But I want to know the mind or experience of users. If you have what to say, I wait for your advice.


i should recomend u vaporizer because thats very benificial for health. i cant use but i listen many advantages from my friends i recommend fot that reason

Lung-Healthy. Recommended by many doctors as one of the safest methods for consuming cannabis, *vaporizers* produce a pure, clean vapor offering a more pleasant experience compared to smoking.
Quick Onset of Effects.
Cost-effective and cheap. 
Discreet and Convenient.


----------



## laurieee (Jun 24, 2021)

I bought a Linx Gaia (my first vaporizer) but I am not happy with it. It's portable, but that is the only thing I like about it.   Doesn't hold much, mouthpiece gets clogged and breaks easily, and does not hold a charge for long.
Anyone else use a Gaia, and what do you think of it?


----------



## Pagan (Jun 25, 2021)

After trying a few vaporisers I settled on the  Vapium Summit.
Sturdy and reliable, it has a cleaning kit and spare parts, and will give several vapes per charging.
It has been superseded by a flashier model which I´m told isn´t as good.
´Twas ever thus.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Arizer Solo 2 for the win, can't beat it.


----------



## Wheresjerry (Jul 4, 2021)

Pax3 all the way! I’ve had all three of their models and the 3 is by far the best. Great quality, service if needed and ten year warranty to boot. Vapes great!


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 5, 2021)

Liked my Solo II much better than my Pax 3 I had, gave it to my son.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Sep 13, 2021)

burnin1 said:


> When you light a joint or a bowl you burn off some THC that is not inhaled.
> A Doctor told me years ago that vaping is a more efficient way to consume my medicine (THC) than smoking it.
> In theory you should use less cannabis for the same high because of this.


Yes. In theory. I've heard the theory, but I find that vaping uses more pot than smoking, and the effect of the vaping is slower, but hits just as strongly. I don't have to worry much about "wasting" pot, as I grow my own and have the stuff coming out of my ears. This contrasts with the years when pot was illegal and I scraped every possible crumb out of the cracks in the couch to save money. As for vaping, I've always had a question about it. I don't know how many "sessions" I can get out of one load of pot in the chamber. I usually go to about 2 and reload. I'm not sure that I'm using all of the THC available, but then again, I'm not running out any time soon. I grow two-hit dope, so when I smoke it with a bubbler or a joint, I can't go any further than 3-4 draws and I'm finished. But I don't know how to tell when the THC is depleted with a vape. Oh.. I've purchased about 6 kinds of vapes since I started using them, and I find that the most economical and convenient is the HIT vape by Yocan. It cost about 60 bucks, has a timer, a temp control function, a somewhat large chamber, and battery gauge. Other units with similar perks cost a lot more.


----------



## Grow Package (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Grow Package said:


>



Do you sell these too


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2021)

That last one Yoop bought was the sweetest one I ever used. Personally, I'm an analog guy. I prefer a brass bowl for hash or weed.


----------



## Grow Package (Sep 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you sell these too











						ECO Farm Curer 3-in-1 Kit 1500mAh
					

ECO Farm Curer 3-in-1 Kit is a high-end, easy-to-maintain portable dry burning equipment that can generate excellent steam or atomization quality and offers stainless steel, ceramic and quartz coils to choose from. The temperature can be adjusted from 140°F-600°F. The temperature mode has a...




					www.growpackage.com


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 9, 2022)

I have bought the Dr.Dabber Switch Glow in the dark it's nice it does it all. The technology is e-nail tech.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 9, 2022)

I have a few vapes I want to sell. Am I too new to sell in the classifieds here?

I love my Pax 3. I just put my Boundless CFX back into rotation. I like it but I had to adapt a glass mouthpiece since I don't like plastic mouthpieces. THat's really the only beef I have with the Pax. Shitty rubber mouthpiece.

I have a couple e-nails to sell too. If I do a dab, I reach for my RIO. I just love that thing. Although, for ease, I have a Kandypens Oura e-nail that I love. In fact, I have 2 of them. I need to thin the herd so I am going to sell one of those.

I am thinking about a Tiny Might. I hear good things about it but, wow, almost 400 bux for a vape.???


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Charlie said:


> I have a few vapes I want to sell. Am I too new to sell in the classifieds here?
> 
> I love my Pax 3. I just put my Boundless CFX back into rotation. I like it but I had to adapt a glass mouthpiece since I don't like plastic mouthpieces. THat's really the only beef I have with the Pax. Shitty rubber mouthpiece.
> 
> ...


How is the Oura? I almost bought that one.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 10, 2022)

I love it. Super easy to use and clean. Not much different than the other e-nails I have owned. I like the Crossings unit I have. They all seem pretty much the same to me. I had a Puffco Peak I didn't like. I don't dab much. I'm a joint smoker.

OK, now I have to go do a dab. LOL


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Why didn't u like the puffco? I was going to order that one. Now I might have to take a closer look


----------



## Charlie (Dec 10, 2022)

I didn't like the way the mouthpiece felt. That's all. The Crossings is wider and feels more like a bong. Other than personal preference, the Puffco was fine.


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

i got a snap 3 in 1. about the size of a cigarette pack, cheap and has worked over two years now.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

I have a brand new Dr.Dabber switch limited edition GITD edition for sale. It can do dry herb,all concentrates plus u control the temp. 100f to 800f. U control the vapor density. U don't have to wait for it to heat up. Those are just a few things it does the lights are awesome Msg me I can take pics or a short video for u.


----------

